# Venetian Shrimp and Scallops



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2004)

Venetian Shrimp and Scallops
Rachel Ray Recipe
Serves 4

Shrimp and Scallops: 
1 pound sea scallops (large ones)
1/4 cup flour, seasoned with salt and pepper 
1 tablespoon (1 turn around the pan) extra-virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons butter 
2 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 large shallot, finely chopped 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1 cup dry white wine 
1 cup chicken broth or stock 
1 (14-ounce) can diced tomatoes in juice 
1/4 teaspoon saffron threads 
1 pound large shrimp, peeled and deveined 
12 leaves fresh basil, shredded or torn 
1 lemon, zested 
Hot, crusty bread, for plate mopping 


Lightly coat the sea scallops in flour seasoned with salt and pepper. Discard remaining flour. 

Preheat a large skillet over medium high heat. Add oil (1 turn around the pan) and butter. When butter melts into oil, add scallops. Brown scallops 2 minutes on each side, then remove from pan. 

Add an additional drizzle of olive oil to the pan and add the garlic, shallots, and crushed red pepper flakes. Reduce heat a little and saute garlic and shallots 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Add wine to the pan and free up any pan drippings. Reduce wine 1 minute, then add stock, tomatoes and saffron threads. When liquids come to a bubble, add shrimp and cook 3 minutes. Return scallops to the pan and cook shrimp and scallops 2 to 3 minutes longer. Transfer shrimp and scallops to a warm serving dish and top with basil and lemon zest. Pass plenty of bread to enjoy the juices.


*When I made this last year I reduced the stock for much longer than what it calls for.  Before I added the shrimp and returned the scallops to the pot I know I reduced for about 30 minutes.  I just tasted as I reduced until I got the flavor I wanted.*


----------



## Atomic Jed (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanx for the recipe Elf! You got that right! "Taste as you go"! "never trust a skinny chef" Hmm, I must be dumb, I'm skinny, YIKES! Atomic Jed!


----------



## cantcook (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, this is one that I will soon be trying.


----------

